# BIG insulator



## ajohn (Apr 24, 2011)

Found this baby in an antique store in San Clemente.Gonna use it as a bird feeder.


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 24, 2011)

Oooh La La!!  You can proudly tell your neighbors that your birdfeeder is French. 

 I'll bet there's an EIV or Sediver marking on it someplace.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 24, 2011)

> Gonna use it as a bird feeder.


 
 Real cool idea...


----------



## ajohn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yo Billings, On the metal thingy, it says 20000 LBS M-E. On the other side, it says SED-85 10000 TEST. No oh-la-la, that I can see. I will take more pix if you want.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a deadend insulator used on HV distribution lines of 12-35KV. I put many of them up during my career, but the one's we used were mostly green. Sediver was one manufacturer of those type insulators.


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 25, 2011)

The SED-85 indicates it's Sediver.  The company's based in France, although these days they have several factories around the world.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 27, 2011)

I have one..they call them fog bowls here


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: kastoo
> 
> I have one..they call them fog bowls here


 
 Interesting.  Terminology differs from place to place, of course.  Usually insulator collectors call these suspension bowls or suspension bells.  The term fog bowl is usually used for a pin type with a bowl-shaped skirt like this:  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=250588388


----------

